# Dilemma... need good advice



## PVD24 (Oct 22, 2003)

Hi guys and gals, I have a slight dilemma. I hold a brass position at a University and work the day shift... (got lucky) and make ok money for a Univ... 55K and sometimes more.. I took the last civil service exam and scored a 96 but my town is not hiring at the moment... but I put Provincetown down, to see if I would get a card..

And.. I got one.. Now I am not sure how the process goes.. its for a PI position... is that just a reserve gig and then u go full time? Could I stay at my current job and work shifts there as a PI or do I have to just work shifts there? Should I even sign that list, knowing it will be a hell of a drive, but I would get the full time academy.. Im weighing my pros and cons. I love my job at the Univ.. but I really want civil service. Im just looking for a little guidance or if anyone has ever been in this situation that can offer some advice.
I also have my Masters in Crim so the quinn bill would be nice..
Thank you in advance.

Any info is greatly appreciated...
Thanks again..


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

Check your pm's


----------



## Mortal knight (Jun 17, 2003)

PI is a reserve gig. MOST PDs hire FT from the reserves. Some PDs do have rules against working at another PD, but since you are only going to be a PI then I think you might be able to keep the Unvi. job too. You may have to drop your present job when and if you get hired FT. The drive is a personal choice only you can make. But once your in the CS sysytem for a year you are in for life, unless you screw up really bad. You need to check to see if they require a minimum amount of time before you lateral to another PD, or if you have to live in that town. Good luck.


----------



## 82PSTSB (Apr 6, 2004)

PVD, just curious as to what number you are on the list, and how many PI's they are hiring? I took my name off the list and now maybe I'm regretting it. Thanks.


----------



## smd6169 (Aug 23, 2005)

I am 30th, non-resident. My card stated for 9 P/I positions. Not going for it.


82PSTSB said:


> PVD, just curious as to what number you are on the list, and how many PI's they are hiring? I took my name off the list and now maybe I'm regretting it. Thanks.


----------



## 82PSTSB (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks, guess I would have gotten a card had I kept my name on the list, I was 20th.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

PVD24 I will Pm ya


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

I know there are sick of people lateraling out and no Quinn, great people to work with, I was there for 2yrs.


----------



## irish937 (Sep 13, 2005)

How could anyone afford to live near there? We had an officer lateral out of my department to there........now she sells mortgages.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Ya, I have been down here for two years and have been looking at houses for the last 6 months, lets just say I gave it up. The prices for houses here sick. Even for a condo, a cheap one will run you about $220,000 for starters. You can get one cheaper but you better have a ton of cash or a contractor in the family to work on it for ya. Don't even start on the houses, if you wanna get sick just look at houses on the Cape, and the further down you go the worst it gets and the P.Ds DON'T pay what they should. In the time I have been here I talk to cops I know off Cape and the norm is that off Cape P.Ds pay a hell of a lot more than Cape Cod P.Ds or at the very least pay in line with the cost of living. Its fustrating cause I like the Cape and would like to buy a house, but it just aint gonna happen. I advise anyone looking to come down here to either forget it or get a higher paying job first.


----------

